# Watch a Tesla driver (not) bump into a crossing guard and get arrested



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think some crossing guard saw a payday.
She literally backs into the Tesla.
Good video of the complete incident within the article.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/tesla-dr...edly-hit-crossing-guard-video-different-story


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I see no personal injury case there, but I do believe I see the Tesla driver being an Ahole, pulling up into the crosswalk, not "up to", apparently arguing with the crossing guard, impeding pedestrian traffic, and proceeding with no apparent approval of the crossing guard. I would love to hear the audio, but it appears to me that the Tesla driver is guilty of several traffic offenses, but not of striking the crossing guard.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> I see no personal injury case there, but I do believe I see the Tesla driver being an Ahole, pulling up into the crosswalk,


When he initially pulls up, he did it to make room for a car that was turning right onto his street. The police car was (probably illegally) parked on the other side of the street, too close to the intersection, so it was tight trying to get through. Note that the Tesla moves over to the right as it's pulling forward.

Yes, he did end up partway into the crosswalk. The article states "The crossing guard gestures for him to move up so another car can pass." So it sounds like he pulls forward to that point because the crossing guard asked him to. But perhaps the reporter made that part up.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

This is where a good dose of paranoia pays off - I would have gone blocks out of the way to avoid making that left turn!

I think what's going on in this video is another side effect of too many people assuming that the Model 3 is a $100K+ car owned by someone very rich. The crossing guard sees a big payday, and the police seem to be doing pretty much what they do here in Florida - come down hard on Tesla drivers because the impression is that 'they can afford it'. 

My guess is it's not about making the driver serve jail time, and that it's going to come down to him paying some hefty state fines and filing a large insurance medical claim to get the whole case to go away just because it will cost tens of thousands of dollars to fight it. It's not fair, but that's the way the legal system works these days.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

garsh said:


> Yes, he did end up partway into the crosswalk. The article states "The crossing guard gestures for him to move up so another car can pass." So it sounds like he pulls forward to that point because the crossing guard asked him to. But perhaps the reporter made that part up.


It looks pretty clear to me in the video that the crossing guard gestures for him to move up. The car turning right hesitates, so the crossing guard turns to the Tesla and motions for him to move forward.

And here's my guess as to how it played out. The crossing guard backs up against the Tesla to let the kids pass. The Tesla decides to back up a bit. You can see the Tesla straighten the wheels and then back up. No forward motion that I can see. However as soon as those wheels turn, the crossing guard turns to the Tesla and looks to be upset. They then argue. I suspect the crossing guard heard the tires turn, maybe felt some vehicle movement, thought the Tesla was getting impatient, and thought the driver was trying to move forward, not back.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

That police car is seriously blocking a busy intersecting, and in any other of the 48 states would be considered illegally parked and dangerous. 

But Flori-DUH.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> But Flori-DUH.


That was actually in Baltimore. But try telling an East Coast cop to move their car, only bad things will happen.


----------

